# Athene Tactical System vs. Situational Awareness System



## jumper49 (24 Dec 2005)

Hi
I'm trying to understand the operational difference between the ATS and SAS. It seems they are both part of Iris, with ATS used at battalion and above, and SAS below battalion. but what's the real difference?  Some references to ATS emphasize its radio role, yet occasionally there is a reference to a display terminal, while SAS discussions seem to stress the visual display. 

When we've survived the holiday festivities perhaps someone could help me out here. Best wishes.


----------



## jumper49 (26 Dec 2005)

These extracts from the document "Vol 1 Part 2 SAS Definitions as of 03 Dec 2004.doc" (though a bit dated for these high tempo times) seem to suggest that the division between "bn and above" and "bn and below" may be meaningless in the continuum between BG and the Pl sub-section. What do you think?

LAND FORCE COMMAND AND CONTROL INFORMATION SYSTEM (LFC2IS).  LFC2IS provides Army Commanders  and Staffs with automated (digitized) support for C2 purposes to achieve effective command and information superiority through common communications, data and automated functionality.  The tools provided by LFC2IS support the decision-action cycle such as battle procedure, the Operation Planning Process (OPP), etc.  It comprises the following main components:

a. Athene Tactical System (ATS).  ATS is an integrated C2 system that provides automation support for commanders and staffs at formation and unit levels for the non-specialist planning, directing, monitoring and control functions.  Basically ATS is an integrated network of computers with specific software applications to facilitate the decision cycle of the functional elements who are required to plan, direct and monitor soldiers during operations;

b. Situational Awareness System (SAS).  SAS comprises the Situational Awareness Module (SAM) software and the Modified Precision Lightweight Global Positioning System Receiver (PLGR) using the Iris Communications System as the bearer of the information.  SAS provides commanders at all levels with better situational awareness graphically of own forces and threats through accurate position reporting and navigation capabilities in near real time; and

c. Precision Lightweight GPS Receiver (PLGR).  PLGR provides the majority of SAS users with basic textual positional awareness, which is accurate, continuous, all weather, three dimensional position, velocity, elevation and time information from the GPS satellites (five NAVSTAR).  It can be operated as a stand-alone unit or more importantly when linked with SAS.

102.23 – TACTICAL COMMAND, CONTROL, COMMUNICATIONS SYSTEM (TCCCS).  The TCCCS project had an objective of providing a secure, survivable, responsive, and easily maintained tactical communication system.  It comprises equipments, which include combat net radios (CNR), data terminals, cellular telephones, long-range communication terminals, and tactical message handling systems, communication management, cryptographic material management and trunk systems.  TCCCS serves as the backbone to LFC2IS, and includes the Iris system, which is the communication portion.  Iris is a secure, integrated, hierarchical communication network.  It includes portable and vehicle-mounted HF, VHF, and UHF single channel radios, which are compatible with SAS.

102.24  – SITUATIONAL AWARENESS (SA).  The understanding of the operational environment in the context of a Comd’s  (or Staff’s) mission or task.

102.25  – COMMAND AND CONTROL INFORMATION SYSTEM (CCIS).  An integrated system comprised of doctrine, procedures, organizational structure, personnel, equipment, facilities and communications which provides authorities at all levels with timely and adequate data to plan, direct and control their activities.


----------



## McG (27 Dec 2005)

In 1 CMBG, we have been running SAS on the terminals built for ATHENA.  I don't know if the ATHENA programs have made it outside 2 CMBG.


----------



## jumper49 (27 Dec 2005)

Thanks, MCG. The more I hear about it, the more I think ATS and SAS are complementary: ATS being the communication package and SAS being the data display module.


----------



## buzgo (27 Dec 2005)

No, they are two seperate systems. 

There is a SAS component to ATS, which wasn't implemented yet as of last year but may be working now.

There is also a SAS package that was loaded on the PDTs and they also trialed it on CF27 notebooks. SAS runs on UNIX and is quite simple - you can send simple messages and display friendly units and reported en but can't really do to much with the maps. I've seen it run in LAVs and used in the Bde CP because it doesn't work in ATS (they had an ATS machine and a PDT with SAS running side-by-side)

ATS is more of a staff oriented system. Coy HQ and up (if it even makes it down to the Coy level). The unit HQs are supposed to use it to maintain contact with the HQ. In the 2 Bde HQ, we were running something like 15 ATS terms. We had enough mil systems for one CP and the other CP ran on COTS (laptops and civilian servers - it ran very well on this stuff, not so well on green systems) It consists of a military messaging system (email with mil formats), an operational database and a common operating picture app (COP). The COP app is a mapping system, that basically replaces the old talc based trace. SAS is supposed to update in realtime, so that as units are moving they would appear to move on the map.

IIRC units would try to use SAS to send sitreps up to higher, where eventually it would get input into ATS. Its a good system, but it is adapted from the French SIC(F) systems which I believe is for Bde HQ and up (to DIV level)


----------



## jumper49 (27 Dec 2005)

Thanks, Signalsguy, your hands-on experience has greatly clarified the use of these systems. I am re-reading the General Dynamics literature and other Army descriptions of the system along with your comments and feel I'm getting a working knowledge.

No, they are two seperate systems.

Good to have that confirmed.

There is a SAS component to ATS, which wasn't implemented yet as of last year but may be working now.

There is also a SAS package that was loaded on the PDTs and they also trialed it on CF27 notebooks. SAS runs on UNIX and is quite simple - you can send simple messages and display friendly units and reported en but can't really do to much with the maps. I've seen it run in LAVs and used in the Bde CP because it doesn't work in ATS (they had an ATS machine and a PDT with SAS running side-by-side)

Seems they're still getting the bugs out.

ATS is more of a staff oriented system. Coy HQ and up (if it even makes it down to the Coy level). The unit HQs are supposed to use it to maintain contact with the HQ. In the 2 Bde HQ, we were running something like 15 ATS terms. We had enough mil systems for one CP and the other CP ran on COTS (laptops and civilian servers - it ran very well on this stuff, not so well on green systems) It consists of a military messaging system (email with mil formats), an operational database and a common operating picture app (COP). The COP app is a mapping system, that basically replaces the old talc based trace. SAS is supposed to update in realtime, so that as units are moving they would appear to move on the map.

The statement that ATS is for Bn level and above seems to be confirmed here. Interesting that ATS ran better on COTS stuff. Have read that individuals have used Blackberries on overseas missions.


----------



## McG (29 Dec 2005)

signalsguy said:
			
		

> SAS runs on UNIX and is quite simple - you can send simple messages and display friendly units and reported en but can't really do to much with the maps. I've seen it run in LAVs and used in the Bde CP because it doesn't work in ATS (they had an ATS machine and a PDT with SAS running side-by-side)


SAS can run on the ATS terminal if you don't use ATHENA and install a UNIX operating system.  There are problems that stem from a lack of Unix programing for all the peripherals (control buttons on the monitors do not work and an frequent loud high-pitched tone/beep).


----------



## buzgo (29 Dec 2005)

You can run SAS on your computer at home if you install the software...

There is actually a SAS module in the LFC2IS/Athene software, but when you try to use it I believe that it gives some error message about not being implemented in the current version!


----------



## McG (31 Dec 2005)

You do need the Unix enviroment though.  It was explained to me that ATHENA was not Unix.


----------



## buzgo (31 Dec 2005)

Thats correct, SAS runs on SCO UNIX and probably would run under Linux as well. Athene runs on Windows NT, the new version runs on 2000. However, the SAS module within the ATHENE software is just part of the software - it runs within ATS on Windows.


----------



## McG (31 Dec 2005)

Here in the West, I've never seen the ATHENE software.  We do have SAS and have been running it in a Unix enviroment on the computers intended for ATHENE.


----------



## buzgo (31 Dec 2005)

I'm actually pretty surprised that ATS hasn't made it out there yet. In 2 CMBG, we deployed on BTE 2003 with the main bde CP running the green boxes and the alternate CP running with COTS gear. I originally did the administrator course in 2001! I wonder if the push to get it deployed to the rest of the Army has faltered? I know that there was a new version coming out when I left Petawawa, but the guys weren't holding out much hope for it.


----------



## Wayne Walker (1 Mar 2006)

Hey Jumper, ATS and SAS are in fact not part of IRIS, they are operational software systems that use IRIS as the pipeline to transfer the tactical information on the battlefield to a higher headquarters. The use of the GPS system is also quite a a big factor in the reporting procedures for both the softwares.

I don't want to get into the practicallity and operational capability of each of the systems but they are changing on a daily basis.

Wayne Ex CCO


----------



## sabot41 (24 Mar 2006)

I think to truly understand SAS and TAC C2IS (ATS, OPERA, LFCMS) you must first read up on and understand the LCSS (Land Command Support System) Model, the bigger picture puts everything else into perspective


----------

